# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  μουσική για χαλάρωση ΜΟΝΟ

## Joann

Eπειδή η μουσική είναι και αντιστρεσογόνο στην ένταση και στην επιθετικότητα :)
σκέφτηκα να δημιουργήσω ένα ανάλογο θέμα.
Όσοι ευγενείς και ήρεμοι καλοδεχούμενοι.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_yzh4FDv7U

----------


## secretly

γεια σου τζοαν!!!!!!!!! προτεινω ΒΑΓΓ. ΠΑΠΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Joann

> γεια σου τζοαν!!!!!!!!! προτεινω ΒΑΓΓ. ΠΑΠΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!!!!!!!


Ε κατέβασε video, xrusaki, ή πες μου ποιο λες να το κατεβάσω εγώ!

----------


## Joann

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mVW8tgGY_w

----------


## secretly

> Ε κατέβασε video, xrusaki, ή πες μου ποιο λες να το κατεβάσω εγώ!


ειναι πολλα οπως η μυθοδια αλλα δυστιχως εγω δεν μπορω γιατι κολλαει ολο το πι σι στο youtube οταν μπαινω...:-(..
πατα το voices..ειναι φοβερο..φαντασου με τετοια κοιμιζω τον μικρουλη

----------


## secretly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd3a189vcVc
ακουστε κι αυτο αξιζει,απο secret garden

----------


## Goofy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPYL9swf2_k&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qNJkP9fVjw&feature=fvwrel

----------


## Joann

Δεν ξέρω αν πάτησα το σωστό, xrusaki, αλλά επειδή μου φάνηκε λίγο επικό, αφιερώνω αυτό του Παπαθανασίου για να κοιμίσεις τον πιτσιρίκο σου.
Ελπίζω να μπορείς να το ακούσεις από δω. Αν σου κολλάει το u tube, δέχομαι παραγγελιές. 
Δες τα π.μ. σου.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4Lq3YMhyZU&feature=related

----------


## secretly

αχ,τελειο,μπραβο ρε τζοαν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!δεν ειναι εκεινο αλλα ειναι παπαθανασιου με vanessa..πολυ καλο

----------


## secretly

θενκ'ς!!!!θενκ'ς κ παλι!!ειδα τα πμ σου απαντησα κι ολας

----------


## Goofy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU6gRM_576Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihic3AqopZk&feature=related

----------


## Joann

Νομίζω η Goofy έβαλε αυτά που θες και είναι άπαιχτα. Και γω αγαπώ πολύ secret garden!

----------


## secretly

goofy το apocalypse ΤΑ ΣΠΑΕΙ!

----------


## secretly

να 'στε καλα ρε παιδια μια και δεν μπορω να μπω youtube εχω εσας και τα κατεβαζετε..να τα ακουω και λιγο

----------


## Goofy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSyZ9t05a-w

----------


## Joann

*Pink Floyd - What Do You Want From Me*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcNGxuDQ9_M


*Prince - Purple Rain* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bydB...eature=related


*Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRyMcH6WMM


*ΜΑΝΟΣ ΧΑΤΖΙΔΑΚΙΣ - ΕΥΡΙΔΙΚΗ (ορχηστρικό)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRi4wOUng68


http://www.os3.gr/arhive_afieromata/...ANOS_radio.gif

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPU...ure=watch-vrec

----------


## Joann

*Bob Dylan - Not Dark Yet* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...ture=endscreen


*Bryan Ferry - The Right Stuff*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmuzNTSQnEw


*Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpqp7q6ZMdA


*Passacaglia plays Chedeville/Vivaldi at Nordmaling Festival, Sweden*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD0gO...eature=related


http://www.worldwidehippies.com/wp-c...ob-dylan-1.jpg

----------


## XartinOneiro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-4wUfZD6oc

----------


## XartinOneiro

Goofy
kommatara ..........

----------


## XartinOneiro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C1VBD2zqss&feature=related

----------


## Joann

*Sade - Smooth Operator* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI7GW...eature=related


*The Rolling Stones - Under my thumb*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYYTLJ8YHi4


*Billie Holiday - Don't explain* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O5VMDuMY_s


*Thievery Corporation - Is It Over?*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3viq7wLVLm8


http://cdn103.iofferphoto.com/img/it...-2cd-d558b.JPG

----------


## soft

εχω κολησει μ αυτο καποιες μερες τωρα :)

smile !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I85ApzR43jU

----------


## willowfairy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR3dM-GlZK8

----------


## Joann

ωραίο τραγούδι, soft!
ωραία μουσική, willowfairy!

*Φοίβος Δεληβοριάς - Ο καθρέφτης*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F2du-pliDo 


http://a2.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/i...8e4aba8b/l.jpg


O καθρέφτης 

'Εχω μπροστά μου συνεχώς έναν καθρέφτη
που μ' εμποδίζει ό,τι είναι πίσω του να δω
δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου πιο μεγάλο ψεύτη
και το χειρότερο, 
είναι όμοιος εγώ...

Δείχνει πολύ καλός ενώ εγώ δεν είμαι,
δείχνει κακός ενώ δεν είμαι ούτε αυτό
Όσοι μου λένε "φίλε όπως είσαι μείνε"
είναι όσοι χάψαν τον αντικατοπτρισμό

Έναν καθρέφτη συνεχώς έχω μπροστά μου
πάνω του πέφτει και ραγίζεται η καρδιά μου
πάνω του πέφτει και ραγίζεται η καρδιά μου,
έναv καθρέφτη συνεχώς έχω μπροστά μου...


*Parov Stelar - Let's Roll* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdxOlhF7icI 


*Billie Holiday - Glad To Be Unhappy*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vo_vsW_Uog


*Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος - Τσάμικος*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gkIVYdW3HU


Τσάμικο 
Στίχοι: Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος

Τόσος κόσμος πλάι του πέρασε και τον προσπέρασε
τι να ζητάει επαρχιώτης στην Ομόνοια 
μες στο ψιλόβροχο αρχές του Μάη
Ψυχές πολύβουες κι ούτε ένα πρόσωπο 
τι καρτεράει κλαρίνα παίζουν
κόσμος γλεντάει 
η ώρα πάει η ώρα πάει

Ξένος ως και στη χαρά του 
μεσονύχτι του Σαββάτου
τραγουδάκια μου κατάμονα 
αν σας αντάμωνα θα 'πεφτα κάτου
στο ρυθμό σας ονειρεύομαι 
και ξενιτεύομαι στα βήματά του
κάπου εδώ έχω γνωστούς 
αλλά τέτοιαν ώρα μη βαρύνω τους

Ζήτω η Ελλάδα και καθετί μοναχικό στον κόσμο αυτό
Ελασσώνα, Λειβαδιά, Μελβούρνη, Μόναχο,
Αλαμάνα και Γραβιά Αμέρικα
Βελεστίνο, Άγιοι Σαράντα, Εσκί Σεχήρ
Κώστας, Κώστας, Μανώλης, Πέτρος, Γιάννης, Τάκης,
Πλατεία Ναυαρίνου Διοικητηρίου κι Εξαρχείων
Αλέκος, Βασίλης, Άγγελος,
Μπιζανίου κι Αναλήψεως 
Αγίας Τριάδος κι 25ης Μαρτίου
η Ελλάδα που αντιστέκεται 
η Ελλάδα που επιμένει
κι όποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει 
δεν ξέρει πού πατά και πού πηγαίνει

Καλωσόρισες, πουλί μου, 
μοναξιά ελληνική μου
απ΄αγάπη φεύγεις έρχεσαι 
πηγαινοέρχεσαι σαν την πνοή μου
κι απ' την έρημη την απόσταση 
παίρνει υπόσταση κάθε γιορτή μου
απ' τους δυο μας ποταμούς 
θα γευτεί μια νύχτα η έρημος καρπούς

----------


## willowfairy

Ωραιοοοο Joann δεν το ειχα ξανακουσει, στο κλεβω και το βαζω στο fb μου !

----------


## Joann

> Ωραιοοοο Joann δεν το ειχα ξανακουσει, στο κλεβω και το βαζω στο fb μου !


Να πάρεις όσα θες κι ό,τι θες, willowfairy, για το fb σου!
Μήπως τα 'γραψα εγώ τα τραγούδια; Οι καλλιτεχνάρες που τα έγραψαν και τα είπαν!
Και μιας και τον ακούω τώρα και είναι και χριστουγεννιάτικος
- αν και δεν είναι καθόλου το στιλ μου, 
αλλά αυτό το τραγούδι σε κάποια σημεία έχει πολύ ωραίους στίχους -
σας το αφιερώνω! 

soft, μάλλον θα σ' αρέσει! :-)
Όμως αυτό είναι τραγούδι απολογισμού 
και ταιριάζει καλύτερα στην Πρωτοχρονιά,
αλλά let it be!


*Frank Sinatra - My Way, With Lyrics* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E2hYDIFDIU


επαναφορά!
*Carlos Oliva y Los Sobrinos del Juez - "Vehicle/MiCarrito Medley"* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRck-At29Oo


"cucaracha" στα ισπανικά είναι η "κατσαρίδα"
και "bruja" η "μάγισσα"
γι' αυτό στο πορτοκαλί εικονάκι ταξιδεύει επάνω στη σκούπα της 
προς το στοιχειωνένο πύργο! 

*Lila Downs - La Cucaracha* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA-L4xo_gyo


http://i3.ytimg.com/vi/6NVNRlDWEy8/mqdefault.jpg


*Lila Downs - La Bruja* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mskn6QM_xc8

http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/mskn6QM_xc8/mqdefault.jpg

*
Νικόλας Άσιμος - Δε θέλω καρδιά μου να κλαις* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxjF1...eature=related


http://www.protagon.gr/resources/201...humb-large.jpg

----------


## soft

> Και μιας και τον ακούω τώρα και είναι και χριστουγεννιάτικος
> - αν και δεν είναι καθόλου το στιλ μου, 
> αλλά αυτό το τραγούδι σε κάποια σημεία έχει πολύ ωραίους στίχους -
> σας το αφιερώνω! 
> 
> soft, μάλλον θα σ' αρέσει! :-)
> Όμως αυτό είναι τραγούδι απολογισμού 
> και ταιριάζει καλύτερα στην Πρωτοχρονιά,
> αλλά let it be!


xexe!!ουτε του δικου μου ο μαφιοζακος ,αλλα υπαρχουν καποιοα κομματια του που μουαρεσουν Και ενα απο αυτα ειναι και αυτο:) οποτε let it be 

Αυτο ομως με εκφραζει απολυτα τουτη στιγμη :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwUGSYDKUxU

----------


## Byronc22

Μιλάμε Joann εχουμε σχεδόν τα ίδια ακούσματα... Ακούω ο,τι ανεβάζεις εκτός απο ελληνικα! :D 

_Air - playground love_

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8mQ4reLS8Lo

_Massive attack - karma coma_

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8mQ4reLS8Lo

Απο τα αγαπημένα μου των massive attack το teardrop

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&v=u7K72X4eo_s

----------


## Joann

> Μιλάμε Joann εχουμε σχεδόν τα ίδια ακούσματα... Ακούω ο,τι ανεβάζεις εκτός απο ελληνικα! :D 
> 
> _Air - playground love_
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8mQ4reLS8Lo
> 
> _Massive attack - karma coma_
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8mQ4reLS8Lo
> ...


χαχαχ! Κι αυτά που κατέβασες τώρα είναι great!
Eγώ τώρα ακούω αυτό! Ελπίζω να μη σας ξενερώσω!

*
Sting - Shape of My Heart* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1xjq-QUOiM


και αργότερα
*Antony & The Johnsons - Cripple and the Starfish*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbCIQ-SKhKE


*The Alan Parsons Project - 
The Turn of a Friendly Card (Batman)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--E8k3knpKY

http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/--E8k3knpKY/mqdefault.jpg



κι αυτό που το 'χω ξανακατεβάσει, αλλά...
*Αpocalyptica - Somewhere around nothing* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hjjdywivlvg

----------


## Joann

*Pearl Jam - Even Flow* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxKWTzr-k6s


http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0LPQa8yXqd...600/pearl3.jpg


*Jimmy Page & Robert Plant [No Quarter 1994] - 
Since I've Been Loving You* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZEwimJ3GZE


*Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor, organ*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipzR9bhei_o


η αυθεντική εκτέλεση
*Μάνος Xατζιδάκις - Kεμάλ*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-f-vQX942I


http://www.musicpaper.gr/images/stor...djidakis04.jpg


*από το οfficial site The Schooligans*
http://www.theschooligans.gr/site/in...d=41&Itemid=28

Ένα σχόλιο που έκανε ο Μάνος Xατζιδάκις στο ραδιόφωνο
με αφορμή μια απαγόρευση των τραγουδιών του

*Ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις και οι μαθητές 
«Τα τραγούδια μου διδάσκουν την ανυπακοή»* 

«Στην εφημερίδα “Ποντίκι” διαβάζω στις 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 
πως στον διαγωνισμό που προκήρυξε το Υπουργείο Παιδείας 
για καθηγητές μουσικής στη Δευτεροβάθμια Εκπαίδευση, 
απαγόρευσαν στους διαγωνιζόμενους να μεταχειρίζονται τραγούδια μου. 
Μόνο προσευχές και πατριωτικά εμβατήρια. 
Πολύ σωστά! Τα τραγούδια μου διδάσκουν την ανυπακοή 
και την ερωτική ανεξιθρησκία και παντοδυναμία στις πράξεις των νέων. 
Κι εφόσον τα τραγούδια μου είναι υψηλών προδιαγραφών 
ασκούν ως είναι φυσικό επιρροή στους μαθητές. 
Και φυσικά, κατόπιν αυτού, πώς θα ηχήσουν 
και πώς θα δεχτούν τα νεκρόφιλα περί πατρίδος και εκκλησίας 
που καλούνται να διδαχτούν στην επίσημη δημόσια εκπαίδευση; 
Όχι, νομίζω πως η εξεταστική επιτροπή εστάθη στο ύψος της... 
Απηγόρευσε ό,τι αναζωογονεί τους νεανικούς οργανισμούς. 
Οι νεολαίοι οφείλουν να είναι νεκροί, με εμβατήρια και προσευχές 
ώσπου να τοποθετηθούν, νεκροί επίσης ,
στους νόμιμους πολιτικούς σχηματισμούς της ενδόξου γηραιάς πατρίδος ημών».
(ΣΚΑΪ, 14/10/1989)
http://www.theschooligans.gr/ktmllit...34181966511878

----------


## deleted-member-06-05-2016

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eClRtIv2gs

----------


## Joann

*Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - As I Sat Sadly By Her Side*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeTYL_cKGyI 


*The Black Keys - Everlasting light* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QzGvoUMBoA


(από το Pulp Fiction [Quentin Τarantino] 
η σκηνή του χορού με Travolta και Uma Thurman)
*Chuck Berry - You Never Can Tell* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik-RsDGPI5Y


Pulp Fiction - Quentin Τarantino
http://www.cine.gr/film.asp?id=584&page=4

http://www.fulcrumgallery.com/produc...RQ-P264926.jpg


το πρωτότυπο 
*Chuck Berry - You Never Can Tell* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoDPPgWbfXY


από Pulp Fiction κι αυτό
*Urge Overkill - Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxLR_VaWkMM


*ZZ Top - Me So Stupid* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nhA9R3GrtM


ZZ Top
http://biletleader.ru/db.img/gallery/wm/zztop.jpg

----------


## soft

Του Αλκη Αλκαιου..........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hOCPdhhvmRo#!

----------


## Joann

*Talking Heads - "Once In A Lifetime"* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFLiKLoxWD8


*The Doors - Roadhouse Blues*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XWQr...endscreen&NR=1 


από Pulp Fiction κι αυτά
θα το 'χω δει 3-4 φορές
*Pulp Fiction Soundtrack - Surf Rider* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ65e9QHRMY


*Misirlou (Pulp Fiction Theme)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrrnYHWXOe0


Pulp Fiction
http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/3...iction2cn9.jpg

----------


## ALIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYQTRiWcGWE

----------


## ALIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAedY3NucEs

----------


## Joann

*Tom Waits - Invitation to the blues*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujn4Y...eature=related 


http://aaronmitchum.files.wordpress....2_tomwaits.jpg



*Mercedes Sosa - Cantora, CD 2/Razon de vivir con Lila Downs* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5-g0RQLmwA

http://i3.ytimg.com/vi/FNRf1HTKIf8/mqdefault.jpg



*Mercedes Sosa & Lila Downs - Tierra de Luz* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om_HpCjH17M

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FqDFg-l0uf...Lila_downs.jpg



*Lou Reed - I Believe In Love* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXewh-uWaWc


Tierra de Luz del que andará ausente
Oigo tu voz que llora el acordeón
Avisa tu mama
Que aunque esté muy lejos
En este rinconcito
Yo la he de recordar 

Soy como el polvo que flota por el mundo
Infame y pobre sin pueblo y sin valor
Soy como nube que vaga por el cielo
Que va llorando sin el aliento de Dios

----------


## Joann

μουσικοί του δρόμου... μακράν οι καλύτεροι όλων

*The healthy but sick street guitar player*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tigQMK-P9kk

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/tigQMK-P9kk/mqdefault.jpg



*Luciano Pavarotti and James Brown - It's a Man's World* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rCd5uGaM8s


*Tom Waits - Temptation* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o72GDj7svq4


το μουσικό θέμα του Dead Man (Ο νεκρός) 
από τις καλύτερες ταινίες των 90'ς, παρωδία γουέστερν 

*Neil Young - Dead Man Theme*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi-S9...ture=endscreen

http://cs411217.userapi.com/v4112178...SfxIUfOiqQ.jpg


Dead Man (υπόθεση - κριτική)
http://www.cine.gr/film.asp?id=704715&page=4

http://knk.gr/img/deadman.jpg

----------


## Deleted-member171215

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi9Ju_qz1Hk

----------


## Joann

*Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From the Beginning* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWqD7GyJBVM 


*The Waterboys - The Pan Within*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ3WqNWcXo4


*La Vida De Los Uruguayos - The Bas Lexter Ensample* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Su2P9f5frk 

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/0Su2P9f5frk/mqdefault.jpg



*Carlos Gardel - Por una cabeza* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dStp5hq294 


Carlos Gardel
http://i2.listal.com/image/2368390/6...los-gardel.jpg

Ο Carlos Gardel, γεννημένος το 1890,
είναι ο μεγαλύτερος τραγουδιστής tango της Αργεντινής
και ολόκληρης της λατινικής Αμερικής.
Tο tango, όσο παράξενο κι αν ακούγεται, 
αρχικά ήταν χορός αποκλειστικά αντρικός. 
Χορευόταν μόνο από άνδρες καθώς οι φτωχοί μετανάστες που το δημιούργησαν 
ήταν και οι πρώτοι που το χόρευαν στο λιμάνι του Μπουένος Άιρες 
και ήταν ως επί το πλείστον ανύπαντροι άνδρες.

----------


## ALIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03FOhCrYL2I

----------


## soft

Xρονια πολλα ,και καλη χρονια Joann !! :)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=biNwRyROLX0#!

----------


## Joann

> Xρονια πολλα ,και καλη χρονια Joann !! :)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=biNwRyROLX0#!


Καλή χρονιά, soft!
Nα 'σαι πάντα γερή κι ευτυχισμένη! :-)

Πολύ ωραίο κομμάτι, αλλά διακρίνω ένα μελαγχολικό mood
ή κάνω λάθος;


*Eddie Vedder - Society Into the Wild* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouANEo2w0Pg

----------


## soft

> Καλή χρονιά, soft!
> Nα 'σαι πάντα γερή κι ευτυχισμένη! :-)
> 
> Πολύ ωραίο κομμάτι, αλλά διακρίνω ένα μελαγχολικό mood
> ή κάνω λάθος;
> 
> 
> *Eddie Vedder - Society Into the Wild* 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouANEo2w0Pg


xexexe!! Oxi ειμαι καλα :)

Απλα λιγο κουρασμενη ,και ισως λιγο επηρεασμενη , απο τα παιδακια που ειδα στο δρομο εκει που ημουν ....

Φανταστικο το κομματι ,θα το λιωσω αποψε !!
φχαριστω !! : )

----------


## Joann

> xexexe!! Oxi ειμαι καλα :)
> 
> Απλα λιγο κουρασμενη ,και ισως λιγο επηρεασμενη , απο τα παιδακια που ειδα στο δρομο εκει που ημουν ....
> 
> Φανταστικο το κομματι ,θα το λιωσω αποψε !!
> φχαριστω !! : )


Μάλλον παιδιά να ζητιανεύουν στο δρόμο είδες...
Ναι, οι εικόνες εκεί έξω 
που ο αριθμός των ανθρώπων που κοιμούνται άστεγοι στα πεζοδρόμια
στους κεντρικούς δρόμους της Αθήνας αυξάνεται,
τα μαγαζιά που έβαλαν λουκέτο
με βάζουν σε σκέψεις...

Όμως πάνω απ' όλα αισιοδοξία! 
Αφού ο πρωθυπουργός υποσχέθηκε ανάπτυξη και επενδύσεις το 2013,
όλα βαίνουν καλώς! :-P



*BB King & Joe Cocker - I'm In A Dangerous Mood* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4_SpFgbwY4 


*John Coltrane - Blue train* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpZHUVjQydI 


o άγιος John Coltrane βοήθειά μας! 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ltraneWiki.jpg

----------


## Joann

*ThePianoGuys - Rock Meets Rachmaninoff*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqeoKrKDffc


*Hans Zimmer - Injection*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgIPS1IDWdw


*John Coltrane- Central Park West*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDB5xwJXdyg 


*Esher's Metamorphosis HD*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpoxGw-L5ww 


παραλιακός δρόμος, με παραμορφωμένη προοπτική, γέρνει δεξιά!!! - *M.C. Escher*
Ή στραβός είναι ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε που λένε...
http://f10.ifotki.info/org/f28ade540...6121367729.jpg

http://f10.ifotki.info/org/f28ade540...6121367729.jpg


Magic Mirror - M.C. Escher

http://uploads2.wikipaintings.org/im...gic-mirror.jpg

----------


## Joann

*Γιάννης Αγγελάκας - Γελαστή Ανηφόρα*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FcI0nfEXP0 


*Papillon (1973) Soundtrack - main theme*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js69DkyaDVQ

Ο πεταλούδας (Steve McQueen και Dustin Hoffman...)

http://d2oz5j6ef5tbf6.cloudfront.net...C06295087D.jpg



*The Coasters - Down In Mexico*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Cx1HntXWEE


http://djdiddywah.com/pix/coasters.jpg

----------


## Joann

*Black sabbath- Sabbath bloody sabbath* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkYCAnDmb2g

----------


## ALIA

> *Black sabbath- Sabbath bloody sabbath* 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkYCAnDmb2g


Κι ενα κλασσικο...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8w4u-GbEw4

----------


## Militon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ylUmIitDC8

Και αυτό κλασσικό είναι! :p Πεθαίνω! :D

----------


## ALIA

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ylUmIitDC8
> 
> Και αυτό κλασσικό είναι! :p Πεθαίνω! :D


Πού εισαι εσυ man??
Καλη Χρονια :)

@ Πραγματι... φοβερο συγκροτημα κι αυτο!

----------


## Joann

> Κι ενα κλασσικο...


Ε τώρα... ή είμεθα κλασσικοί ή δεν είμεθα!


*DEEP PURPLE & PAVAROTTI - NESSUN DORMA* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4alxhP6xVQ


*PAVAROTTI - Nessun Dorma + Torna a Surriento* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8F-lenWkIo


*Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4XVJj4jER4 


*The World of M. C. Escher* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...nrAW-QkmU&NR=1 


*M. C. Escher* 
σφαιρική συνείδηση

http://www.crystalinks.com/ecsherspi...sciousness.jpg 


*M. C. Escher*
κοινότητα ποιος ξέρει τι!

http://comunitaprovvisoria.files.wor..._c_escher2.jpg

----------


## ALIA

Εσυ Τζοαν, εκανες ολοκληρη διατριβη τωρα, πού να σε φτασω :p
Δε μου αφιερωνεις και κανενα??

----------


## Joann

> Εσυ Τζοαν, εκανες ολοκληρη διατριβη τωρα, πού να σε φτασω :p
> Δε μου αφιερωνεις και κανενα??


Έφτασεεεεεεεεε! Τι θα θέλατε; :-D

----------


## ALIA

> Έφτασεεεεεεεεε! Τι θα θέλατε; :-D


Το αφηνω πανω σου!!

----------


## Joann

> Το αφηνω πανω σου!!


αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά! ελπίζω να έπεσα μέσα!

*Δημήτρης Μητροπάνος - Πεθαμένες καλησπέρες*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seQ1EVc6wFg 


ελπίζω να ξαναέπεσα μέσα!

*ΧΑΡΟΥΛΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ - Εκατόφυλλα* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oimX9bkSy2s


άκουσε κι αυτό, θα σ' αρέσει σίγουρα.

*James Taylor Quartet - Indian summer* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXcPLjTxehE 


*Jaga Jazzist - Day & Another Day* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKL_V...eature=related 


*MC Escher - eye of death* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w51nSQkQNoQ 


http://uploads2.wikipaintings.org/im...escher/eye.jpg

----------


## ALIA

Ααα ρε Τζοαν! Εκλεκτα κομματια! Ευχαριστω :)
Να σου αφιερωσω, ομως, κι εγω απ'τη μερια μου κατι απο Manu Chao...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGWtnHdDPkU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGhSoJWKcEM

----------


## Joann

> Ααα ρε Τζοαν! Εκλεκτα κομματια! Ευχαριστω :)
> Να σου αφιερωσω, ομως, κι εγω απ'τη μερια μου κατι απο Manu Chao...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGWtnHdDPkU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGhSoJWKcEM



Manu Chao para siempre! Mέγιστος! Τον έχουμε τιμήσει εδώ τα μάλλα
όταν μας πιάνει το επαναστατικό μας! mil merci!
Tώρα μόλις είδα στην ενότητα Ψυχώσεις θέμα με τίτλο
"Ο σχιζοφρενής δολοφόνος με τα μεγάλα αφτιά" χαχαχαχ!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfiOpHZXWa0&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CNnSSZSFmSwnuBJh-JNnyr


πολύ όμορφη μουσική κ το βίντεο ακόμη πιο ωραίο!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfCAC...mSwnuBJh-JNnyr

----------


## Joann

Ωρέ Τζίπσυ, σαν τα χιόνια!
Και κυριολεκτικά. Σήμερα στην Αθήνα χιόνισε μες στην πόλη,
αλλά μόνο γύρω γύρω στα βουνά το 'χει στρώσει!
Επιτέλους είδαμε άσπρη μέρα!


*Hans Zimmer - Pirates des Caraibes 4* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orHEX...ticp1u5ufzfnA- 

http://b9.img.v4.skyrock.net/3689/25.../755709182.jpg



*Tom Petty - Mary Jane's Last Dance* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5pHM-o2_Dk 


*John Coltrane - Autumn Leaves* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKANT...1&feature=fvwp 


οφθαλμαπάτη 
*ESCHER - Optical Illusion (music: Vangelis - Twilight)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...yP1k2X_RI&NR=1 


*M. C. Escher*

το ιδεώδες σπίτι (με κυματιστούς τοίχους,

http://www.mirdp.ru/escher/escher_html_files/184.jpg


κυρτώσεις, κοιλώματα και σκαλωσιές) :-D

http://uploads8.wikipaintings.org/im...nd-concave.jpg

----------


## ALIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3pWZPkcUbQ

----------


## ALIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7CCflub604

----------


## Gypsy Cello

χιόνισε ε; ποπο εδώ μόνο έβρεξε. στην αθήνα μένεις Joann δεν το ήξερα
ελπίζω οι μουσικές μου να σας αρέσουν! την καλημέρα μου!

----------


## Joann

> χιόνισε ε; ποπο εδώ μόνο έβρεξε. στην αθήνα μένεις Joann δεν το ήξερα
> ελπίζω οι μουσικές μου να σας αρέσουν! την καλημέρα μου!


Τζίπσυ, προχτές χιόνιζε και σήμερα έχει 16 - 17 βαθμούς,
αλλά ευτυχώς άνευ βρόχας που δε μ' αρέσει!
Οι μουσικές σου είναι πολύ καλές και τις ακούω.
Ναι, μένω εις το κλεινόν άστυ,
στο Athens city:-( 


*Johnny Bristol - woman , woman - LX jay 2011* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLwERg1BgfM 


*David Byrne - Ausencia*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5WgREMle5s 


*Ian Anderson - Weihnachten* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=325wTBeMHRM


*Louis Armstrong - Kiss of Fire* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCXxJFmfGVc 


*M.C. Escher Documentary* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d5blV9RDgM 

*
M.C. Escher*

http://wallpoper.com/images/00/31/31...r_00313107.jpg

----------


## Gypsy Cello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tb3Ax7Nt7o

----------


## Gypsy Cello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A60GmLxU8Fk

----------


## Gypsy Cello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDtA5h8rwsc&feature=endscreen&NR=1

----------


## Joann

*Al Di Meola - Traces of a tear -live at Montreal*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ItSYc03wLk 


*Janis Joplin - Kosmic Blues* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg0UyCPmksQ 


*Victor Manuelle - Tengo Ganas* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvJcDhDYiXM&ob=av2e 


*Dinah Washington - Teach Me Tonight* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emkqc3PIw8E 



βίλα ανεργίας... 


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-XIf3ZhB9zq...600/img410.jpg

----------


## Gypsy Cello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwSyjM5XB-A&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DwkGsYJgxj7QJjXkii_3I7

----------


## Gypsy Cello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dhds8SnTJfY&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DwkGsYJgxj7QJjXkii_3I7

----------


## Gypsy Cello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-MYqJ4iOGY

----------


## Joann

*Για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί
Χάρης & Πάνος Κατσιμίχας* 

Για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί,
δε φτάνει μόνο η δουλειά.
Για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί,
πρέπει να δώσεις πολλά.

Δεν φτάνει μόνο το μυαλό σου,
δε φτάνει μόνο το κορμί σου.
Το πιο σπουδαίο είν' η ψυχή σου, δικέ μου.
Έχει τους νόμους τους αυτή η ιστορία,
δε φτάνει μόνο η δουλειά.

Θα σου κρεμάσουνε μια μπάλα
και θα τραβιέσαι μ' αυτήν μέρα - νύχτα.
Έχεις κανάλι πολύ να τραβήξεις,
μέχρι να πάψεις να λες -"μα τι τρέχει;"
Έχει τους νόμους της αυτή η ιστορία,
δεν φτάνει μόνο η δουλειά.

Για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί,
δεν φτάνει μόνο η δουλειά.
Για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί,
θα πιεις φαρμάκια πολλά.

Θα σε πετάνε από δω κι από κει
θα λαχανιάζει η ψυχή σου.
Θα φτύσεις αίμα απ' το στόμα, δικέ μου.
Έχει τους νόμους της αυτή η ιστορία,
δεν φτάνει μόνο η δουλειά.

Για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί,
θα 'χεις ξεχάσει πολλά.
Για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί,
θα 'χεις πληρώσει ακριβά.

Και κάποια μέρα θα σε λύσουν,
μα θα φοβάσαι να φύγεις, θα τρέμεις.
Θα σε κλωτσάνε και θα σ' αρέσει, δικέ μου.
Σαν το σκυλί τους θα σ' έχουν, δικέ μου,
μα δε θα έχεις ψυχή να το νιώσεις,
θα είναι για σένα αργά. 


*Χάρης & Πάνος Κατσιμίχας - Για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXOZg3Va3vM

----------


## Joann

μουσικοί του δρόμου, the best by far

*Dueling Saxophones, perfect NYC street music* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXT6zby3jKY

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/DXT6zby3jKY/mqdefault.jpg



*The Cardigans - My Favourite Game* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bc1z1Fpneg 


*Billie Holiday - I'll Wind* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbH59xMN8yI 


*Eddie Vedder - Longing To Belong (live)*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxusBhuc4tg

----------


## Gypsy Cello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtPQTED_NUg

----------


## Gypsy Cello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXnkzjGROHo

----------


## Joann

*The Beatles - You Never Give Me Your Money* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoAqElgR8Do 

http://i4.ytimg.com/vi/CoAqElgR8Do/mqdefault.jpg

One two three four five six seven,
All good children go to Heaven



*J.J. Cale - These Blues* 
http://vimeo.com/41046499 


*Etta James - Miss you* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMT4mwvAIWQ 


*MC Escher - Images of Mathematics*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=t-Gcz9FIB4w 


*MC Escher*

κύβος με μαγικές κορδέλες

http://uploads4.wikipaintings.org/im...ic-ribbons.jpg




http://pcdn.500px.net/13879205/577f9...1495db1f/4.jpg

----------


## μαρκελα

«Έφυγε» σε ηλικία 79 ετών ο Ζορζ Μουστακί

"Ο Ζωρζ ήταν ένας σοφός. Μας αφήνει υπέροχα τραγούδια. Διέτρεξε τον κόσμο με την κιθάρα του, 
τραγουδώντας παντού τα γαλλικά. Ήταν πολύ προστατευτικός και σκεφτόταν τους άλλους", 
δήλωσε η Λιν Ρενό στο Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο, ενώ η Μιρέιγ Ματιέ χαιρέτισε "έναν από 
τους μεγαλύτερους πρεσβευτές του γαλλικού τραγουδιού", του οποίου τα τραγούδια "είναι αιώνια".
*

Le Facteur*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hKS3jiuBYm4#!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hKS3jiuBYm4#!

----------


## Joann

*Madness - Swan Lake*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-utkYnIV1_k 


*Paul Weller - Ain't No Love In The Heart Of The City*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhgl7hsq5JA 


*Led Zeppelin - Fool In The Rain*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mBCD5r3MOQ 


*Apurimac - Στα σύννεφα* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRWnkOOp5gY

----------


## Joann

Ωρέ μαρκέλα! Πού το ξέθαψες τούτο το θέμα! χαχάχ!
Τώρα θα βγάλω τα σπασμένα!


*Bugs Bunny - Pernalonga, Hungarian Rhapsody No.2* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC_ny...endscreen&NR=1 



http://www.animationartgallery.com/i...L/CJLBADIC.jpg

----------

